# Impeach DanB from the board Moderator!!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Fellas,
I propose that we fire DanB from the post of 5er Moderator. Why??!! *BECAUSE THAT LIL' Bastard hasn't made single post* in the last 3 weeks!!:thumbdwn:  He can't be doing much "moderating" when he is never here !!

So.... who is w/ me??!!

beewang:bigpimp:

p.s. dan if you are reading this, WHERE IS MY MONEY!!! ya jacka$$!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bee DOES make a good point Danny Boy...

:-/


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Aye! I made a post on the 27th! Can't a guy spend a week on vacation with his family??? :dunno: 

You'll get yer money buster. Talk to you in IRC about it...

-DanB


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

DanB said:


> *Aye! I made a post on the 27th! Can't a guy spend a week on vacation with his family??? :dunno:
> 
> You'll get yer money buster. Talk to you in IRC about it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Great you just turned Dan into a post-w.h.o.r.e....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

There seems to be a general uprising against moderators lately!  The OT board is up in arms at the moment ... Pure travesty!

Maybe it is time to throw off the oppressive yoke of the moderators. Rise up!!

:bigpimp:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Lets make :bigpimp:wang a moderator.

:rofl: :rofl: :thumbup: 

Chris


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *Lets make :bigpimp:wang a moderator.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :thumbup:
> 
> Chris  *


if we make bee the cheap the board moderator. we will all be brain washed in putting wangpel on our car. we will be program to accept stuck in airport for 12+hour for cheap stand by ticket, and still be happy that we got a good deal. We will also be program to accept the fact it is okay to drive your brand new M5 across the country.

Ahh!!! Too late, I am leaving for philly next week to pick up another M5. I will make to bimmerfest hopefully by late friday evening or saturday morning.

I need slave labor to help me put on celis rear and Angel Eyes!!!

:bigpimp:

I am cheapa$$ #2.:bigpimp:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Stop midway (really 1/3) through your trip and I'll help you put 'em on. :thumbup:


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

where are u located?

just joking. I am not sure which route i am going to take yet. 

probably I76- I70-I44-I40 into CA.


----------

